# Anthro Northwest!!



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

T-Minus 15 days and counting!! Who is coming to this con? Would love to do a group photo!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 25, 2017)

Wish I could! Have to enjoy this one vicariously.  Hope it's awesome


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 25, 2017)

me too.. this is my first one, im just a bit concerned about how much the room is costing as to how much i'll have left for fun stuff


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 25, 2017)

Would you be willing to share a room? If you know and trust a few folks it would lower that expense at least.


----------



## Exdraghunt (Oct 27, 2017)

The con is only a few miles from where I live, so of course I'm going  Very excited


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 27, 2017)

awesome! see you there


----------



## TritheDoge (Oct 28, 2017)

Wish I could go tbh ;3;


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 28, 2017)

why cant you? not in the area? cant get a ride, afford a room? tickets?


----------



## TritheDoge (Oct 28, 2017)

not in the area


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 3, 2017)

Ladies and gentlefurs.. T-Minus 5 days and counting!!!


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 9, 2017)

Starts today! Wish I was going. Hope some of the folks that do, post a picture or two


----------



## Akartoshi (Nov 9, 2017)

Enjoy! Can't exactly go because I'm ~10k kilometres away lol


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Nov 11, 2017)

Well I was originally gonna go but wasn't able to do to me and my mates lodging not working out but now that I hear that all hell is breaking loose there and its turning into Rainfurrest 2015 on meth, im glad that fate saved me and him.


----------



## TritheDoge (Nov 11, 2017)

oh no
I was at Rainfurrest 2015 and that was hell on Earth soo...


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 11, 2017)

^^ really hoping this was just bad intel, and that things are 5x5

Edit: A quick scan of google news didn't have any hits...


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 11, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> ^^ really hoping this was just bad intel, and that things are 5x5
> 
> Edit: A quick scan of google news didn't have any hits...


Check twitter under the #AnthroNW or #AnthroNorthWest tags
Some shady stuff is happening from the looks of it


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 11, 2017)

Diaper in the ballpit lol.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

The rumors were total BS, spread by people who weren't even there. The con was a blast, a huge success, and definitely nothing like rainfurrest


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> The rumors were total BS, spread by people who weren't even there. The con was a blast, a huge success, and definitely nothing like rainfurrest


Media fucking stuff up like usual then..


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

Not even the media... The damn furries who were starting drama. The cnn crew was awesome and really working hard to put the fandom in a better light


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

SpidertheKitsune said:


> Well I was originally gonna go but wasn't able to do to me and my mates lodging not working out but now that I hear that all hell is breaking loose there and its turning into Rainfurrest 2015 on meth, im glad that fate saved me and him.



Completely untrue. It was a really calm convention. Almost everyone was really well behaved. There are always going to be a couple who party too hard, but no... Twitter is completely bs. Nothing bad happened


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

Interesting I was hoping you would shed some light on all that, I was watching all the drama from Twitter while furries were making a bunch of drama here tooXD


----------



## Exdraghunt (Nov 13, 2017)

I had a good time at the con, certainly didn't see any of the chaos of RF '15 (or '14, or '13). Most of the issues I saw were typical 1st year con stuff (ballroom too small for the dance,  some spaces in odd locations, ect.) 

I heard some room parties got shut down, but since I don't attend those I can't comment there.


----------



## brian577 (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Completely untrue. It was a really calm convention. Almost everyone was really well behaved. There are always going to be a couple who party too hard, but no... Twitter is completely bs. Nothing bad happened



Was it true NSFW art and panels were not allowed and the con was pushing it as a "family friendly" event?  Don't think I'd enjoy con were (legal) adult fun is frowned on because kids. For me cons are about cutting loose (within reason) in a safe place without having to worry about offending some pearl clutching mother.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> The rumors were total BS


Thanks Fuzzy! That is SO good to hear... wish I could have been there. Do you know when the CNN story will be broadcast?


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 13, 2017)

I haven't found many videos from the con, but there is this one featuring an amazing quradruped angel dragon fursuiter. (wish the video quality was better) Whoever that was, they must have got alot of attention!


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 13, 2017)

Man... Looks like so much fun.  I wish I could have gone  Well there's always next year

Also that quadrupedal DAD looks so good!  And the suiter does a very good job at making the walk look realistic.  But it also looks like it costs a million dollars •v•


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

brian577 said:


> Was it true NSFW art and panels were not allowed and the con was pushing it as a "family friendly" event?  Don't think I'd enjoy con were (legal) adult fun is frowned on because kids. For me cons are about cutting loose (within reason) in a safe place without having to worry about offending some pearl clutching mother.



They did not have NSFW vendors, the reason for that, and I know from talking to some of the workers and organizers, thanks to Rainfurrest, they completely burned any bridge the furry community had in the pacific northwest as for furcons, the organizers tried everywhere from seattle to portland to get another rainfurrest. The ONLY way that anthro northwest was able to get a contract with the hotel was to label it an anthropomorphic arts convention, and by making it SWF, also try and repair the damage that previous con did to the area. The only hotel party by the way that i heard of, was up on the 5th floor and i didnt go to it because the fur hosting it was a total douche nozzle


----------



## TritheDoge (Nov 13, 2017)

yea trying to keep it family friendly :v, as that one person up there  said


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for posting the pictures and all the intel about the con. 
I've said my piece about Rainfurrest and how it was handled, or not. I'm glad this con went well and those that organized it cared enough to make it a positive experience.


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Dec 10, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Completely untrue. It was a really calm convention. Almost everyone was really well behaved. There are always going to be a couple who party too hard, but no... Twitter is completely bs. Nothing bad happened



Oh thank god it actually went well, I was up at 4 am when all these insane tweets were pouring in and I though oh shit this is going off the deep end. Im actually really happy to hear things went well!!!


----------

